# Newbie and First-time Horse Owner



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi, welcome to the forum and congrats on your new horse. Good for you for trying to catch up and learn. Your daughters passion would not blow my mind, I was that same 11 year old over 40 years ago. It's great that she has a dad who is so supportive. 

I would love to see your horse. Do you have pictures that you can post? Tell us about him.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, Batt4Christ!  
We'd really love to see pictures for sure; I'm sure your horse is beautiful. That's great your daughter has a passion for horses. One of the best passions to have.
Happy posting!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## carp614 (May 24, 2016)

The kids will drag you in with 'em. My two girls are like a force of nature pulling me into the horse world, which is how I ended up here too. 

enjoy


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

little girls ARE a force of nature, even without the horse mania.


----------



## elkdog (Nov 28, 2016)

Welcome: I think that's great, your taking interest in your daughters dreams. What a great father- daughter activity! When 11 year old girls are doing horses they're not doing other things. Unfortunately 11 year old girls eventually turn 13 and find boys. More often than not they forget about horses about this time (my own experience).


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

elkdog said:


> Welcome: I think that's great, your taking interest in your daughters dreams. What a great father- daughter activity! When 11 year old girls are doing horses they're not doing other things. Unfortunately 11 year old girls eventually turn 13 and find boys. More often than not they forget about horses about this time (my own experience).


It took me until sixteen. 
Then college or other life changes happen and there's often a hiatus, but true blue horse lovers come back to the barn eventually.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! I also have a horse-crazy 11 year old girl  I did get a headstart though, since I had horses myself growing up. So when my daughter decided she wanted to learn to ride at the age of 6, I signed her up and we never looked back! We bought our first horse over a year ago, and a second last June. We are loving the horse life! 

Kudos to you for choosing an older horse for your daughter's first. Too many people let their kids convince them they need a 3 year old Thoroughbred! An older, quiet, been-there-done-that horse is just what kids need! Enjoy the journey!


----------



## Batt4Christ (Jan 17, 2017)

Here ya go, Mr Buddy & his girl!


----------



## Batt4Christ (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Looks great! Though if it were me, I'd put a helmet on that child. Sorry, but not wearing a helmet while riding is just taking unnecessary risks. Even the most reliable horse can spook, and even the best rider can fall. Trust me, I'd never fallen from a horse in my life until last summer when my mare spooked badly and I fell twice in less than an hour! The first time I hit my head. Luckily I was wearing a helmet, because even with the helmet, I was seeing stars. If I hadn't been wearing it, I might not be able to type this right now.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Batt4Christ said:


>


Love her seat!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Good point Natisha... she does seem to have a great position!


----------

